# New Russian Blue



## MayaHansBlue (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi! 

I had two cats previously - one sugar cat who passed 8 years ago and her brother who passed three years ago this month. I am finally ready to open my home to another cat. 

I am looking to adopt a Russian Blue kitten for my 7 yo son and I and so came here for advice/direction.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi MayaHansBlue, welcome to the forum!  I'm sorry for the losses of your previous two cats. Sometimes it can take awhile to feel emotionally ready for a new kitty after a loss, but I'm glad that you've reached a point where you feel ready. I've got a lot of experience with cats, mostly moggies, but I've not ever had a Russian Blue, nor have I ever adopted from a breeder, so I can't give you any firsthand advice on that; although, if you want advice on finding a _reputable_ breeder there are certain litmus tests as well as things to watch out for when decided whom to adopt from--some of which are relevant when adopting any kind of cat, purebred or otherwise, and I _do_ have firsthand experience co-ordinating cat adoptions, so I can probably offer some expertise from that standpoint. Feel free to ask questions and we'll do our best to answer them.  We do have members with purebred cats that may be better able to answer more specific questions about the adoption process when going through a breeder and how to go about finding a reputable one, so they may chime in if they come across this thread.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

I also don't have any insight of choosing a breeder since my tabbies are from rescue, but just a question. Are you looking for a real Russian Blue or simply a gray domestic short hair? I am just asking because I've seen many people confuse the two (not necessarily you), or just think that every gray cat is a Russian Blue. Shelters for example tend to label every single gray cat "Russian Blue" - they are not, these cats are gray-colored DSH. I also saw a real Russian Blue in a cat show - they have one every year near where I live, and they are quite distinctive. Nothing wrong with just gray DSH, they are beautiful too, as long as this is what you want.


----------

